# [RESOLVED]!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot

## m1k0

wykonałem 

emerge -avuDN world

i mam w odpowiedzi coś czego nie rozumiem

```

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

kde-base/ktnef:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktnef-3.5.8', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ktnef-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcal-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

x11-apps/xinit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.0.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2', 'nomerge')

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kompare-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/kwave-0.7.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 119 more)

kde-base/libkcal:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kbugbuster-3.5.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcal-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 11 more)

x11-libs/qt:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_beta1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.20-r2', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.1.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Jak wpisałem 

```
emerge -av =kde-base/libkcal-3.5.9 =kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.9 =kde-base/korganizer-3.5.9 =kde-base/ktnef-3.5.9
```

nie otrzymałem żadnego błędu.

Oczywiście, mam odblokowane kde-3.5.9 

Jak czytać te błędy i gdzie szukać sposobu naprawy?

Proszę nie podpowiadać, że mogę jechać tylko na stable. Tą odpowiedź znam  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Na razie nie ma żadnej wersji "dev-python/PyQt4", która działałaby z "=x11-libs/qt-4.4*".

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world
```

----------

## m1k0

Upss. zabrałem się już za usuwanie kde libs 4.4 i nie wpisałem Twoich komend

Teraz mam tak

```
emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/automake-1.10.1*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.9" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kde-i18n

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

kroję system dalej

---------

odmaskowałem automake i otrzmałem

```
emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-base/kompare:kde-4 kde-base/kbugbuster:kde-4 net-www/gnash

... done!

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1  USE="cairo cups dbus eds firefox gstreamer gtk java kde ldap odk pam sound webdav -binfilter -debug -gnome -mono -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3  USE="doc kerberos keyring ldap ssl -debug -ipv6 -krb4"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1  USE="doc jpeg -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0  USE="X doc -debug"

[nomerge      ]     dev-util/gtk-doc-1.8-r2  USE="doc -debug -emacs" [?]

[nomerge      ]      app-text/scrollkeeper-9999 [0.3.14-r2] USE="(-nls%*)"

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/rarian-0.6.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]      app-text/scrollkeeper-9999 [0.3.14-r2] USE="(-nls%*)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1-r1  USE="doc python qt4 -debug -examples"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1  USE="qt4" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/klive-0.28

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/twisted-2.4.0  USE="crypt gtk -serial"

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6  USE="doc%* (-tetex%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-tex/latex2html-2002.2.1_pre20041025-r1  USE="gif png" 1,098 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r3 [3.5.9] USE="acl alsa arts avahi branding cups doc fam jpeg2k kerberos openexr spell tiff -bindist -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0-r1 [1.90.0] USE="arts javascript kde -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/curl-7.17.1  USE="gnutls kerberos ldap ssl -ares -idn -ipv6 -nss -test"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 [1.6.3] USE="doc tcl -ipv6 -krb4" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4  USE="doc epydoc -build (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl"

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/epydoc-2.1-r2  USE="doc pdf"

[nomerge      ]   app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r6  USE="X Xaw3d doc -motif -neXt -tk"

[nomerge      ]    x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     UD]     x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5-r2] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-fps/soldieroffortune-demo-0.57

[nomerge      ]  games-util/loki_patch-20050324

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/xdelta-1.1.3-r3 [1.1.3-r2] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.2  USE="-debug" [?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libxcb-1.0  USE="-debug" [?]

[ebuild   R   ]   x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.0  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap multislot nls openmp test (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/autogen-5.9.4 [5.9.2] 1,295 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1  USE="qt4"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3  USE="doc -debug -examples" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/vdr-screenshot-0.0.11  [?]

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/eselect-vdr-0.0.2

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/eselect-1.0.10  USE="bash-completion doc -vim-syntax" [?]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/docutils-0.4-r3 [0.4-r2] USE="-emacs -glep" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc7-r1  244 kB

[ebuild    FU ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.17 [1.4.2.16] USE="X alsa doc jce nsplugin -examples -odbc%" 35,525 kB

[nomerge      ] games-sports/trigger-0.5.2.1

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/ftjam-2.5.3_rc2  211 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/kwave-0.7.9  USE="doc mmx -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdesdk-misc-3.5.8 [3.5.6] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kbugbuster-3.5.8  USE="arts kcal -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/libkcal-3.5.8 [3.5.9] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD]   kde-base/ktnef-3.5.8 [3.5.9] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/netbeans-5.5.1  USE="doc -c++ -debug" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/commons-jxpath-1.2-r3 [1.2-r2] USE="doc -source -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/pmd-3.9 [3.8-r1] USE="doc -source -test" 10,916 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/backport-util-concurrent-3.0  USE="doc java5 -source -test" 937 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jcalendar-1.3.2-r1 [1.3.2] USE="doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   dev-java/jgoodies-looks-2.1.4  USE="doc -source" 2,033 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/netbeans-5.5.1  USE="doc -c++ -debug" [?]

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ical4j-1.0_beta2  USE="doc -examples -source" [?]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/commons-lang-2.3 [2.1-r1] USE="doc -source -test%" 464 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/pmd-3.9 [3.8-r1] USE="doc -source -test"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/asm-3.0  USE="doc -source" 412 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-owanttask-1.1-r12  10 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/netbeans-5.5.1  USE="doc -c++ -debug" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/jtidy-0_pre20010801-r1 [0_pre20010801] USE="doc -source% (-jikes%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 [4.4.0_beta1] USE="accessibility%* cups%* dbus%* doc%* gif%* jpeg%* mng%* mysql%* opengl png%* postgres%* qt3support ssl%* tiff%* zlib%* -debug% -examples% -firebird% -glib% -nas% -nis% -odbc% -pch% -sqlite% -sqlite3% -xinerama%" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 12,993 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10] 897 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/vdr-mplayer-0.10.0  [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  app-admin/eselect-vdr-0.0.2  2 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/lfpfonts-var-0.84  USE="X" [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  media-gfx/ebdftopcf-2  8 kB

[blocks B     ] dev-util/jam (is blocking dev-util/ftjam-2.5.3_rc2)

[blocks B     ] dev-util/ftjam (is blocking dev-util/jam-2.5-r3)

Total: 33 packages (13 upgrades, 6 downgrades, 11 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 67,038 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

Kurka wodna, nie wie co to powyższe znaczy.

Czy to oznacza, że mam wielki bałagan w moim systemie?

----------

## Arfrever

Ustaw ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" w "/etc/make.conf".

----------

## m1k0

ale ja chcę unikać pakietów z wężykiem. Teraz mam tak

```
laptok ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-apps/xinit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.0.2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

laptok ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8 [1.0.5-r2] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 [1.3.0.0-r5] USE="dri hal%* sdl xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-nptl*)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -amd% -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi%" 6,168 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3 [7.2] 0 kB

```

Obciąłem wyjście emerge-a z ~

================================================

skompilowałem x11-apps/xinit niestabilne i już nie mam błędów.

dzięki

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

